# 200sx engine swap info



## kornwaffle (Oct 22, 2004)

i currently own a 1981 200sx and it's engine has recently died. im thinking of swapping a ka24de into it and modifying. just wondering if anybody knows how easily this 240sx engine/tranny will fit and what i might expect out of this job. are the frames close to or identical at all in a 240sx as to my 200sx? i dont want to have to do a crap load of custom work im hoping someone has already done this or knows..... i need to know how well the motor mounts would fit. this is my project car so i wanted to get started asap any help/info would be greatly appreciated! here are some pics of my car so you can get an idea of what im getting into. 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/459857

thankyou,
chris


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

If you have the Z20 motor it will drop right in with little mods.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*how about using the VG30e motor?*



kornwaffle said:


> i currently own a 1981 200sx and it's engine has recently died. im thinking of swapping a ka24de into it and modifying. just wondering if anybody knows how easily this 240sx engine/tranny will fit and what i might expect out of this job. are the frames close to or identical at all in a 240sx as to my 200sx? i dont want to have to do a crap load of custom work im hoping someone has already done this or knows..... i need to know how well the motor mounts would fit. this is my project car so i wanted to get started asap any help/info would be greatly appreciated! here are some pics of my car so you can get an idea of what im getting into.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/459857
> 
> ...


I believe that the late 80's 200SX had a model in which Nissan managed to fit in the V6 motor and tranny from the 300 ZX into the 200 SX model. By contrast, the 240SX model is an entirely unrelated car in any way. If I'm not mistaken, the 300 ZX motor was a called a VG series motor, not the VQ series that is found in current Nissan Maximas and Z cars. If you are doing such a swap, you'll need everything: the ECU, the wiring harness, the transmission, out of the donor car.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

The late 70s / early 80s 200sx is an S-chassis car. The chasis code was s110. the s10 was the previous generation. the S11 was nissan failed attempt at a rotary engine platform. the s110 is the piston engine version. it came with the z20 4-banger. the late 80s was the s12 which used the ca18 na & turbo, vg30 v6 and rare fj20. from there you all know the s13 & s14.

What engine will fit? well I found this translated japanese swap on google:
http://translate.google.com/transla...firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&sa=N

SR20DET, baby! The engine built for the silvia. Just do it, kornwaffle. You know you want to! :thumbup:


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah you're right, now you guys know I was being serious with the sr20det swap  it looks to have some diffiulty but does worth the work. if I could get an sr20det here I would put it in mine  but only SR20 FWD engines are available at here. if you got the money to get one you should do that too  if not you should rebuilt yours if it's possible.


----------



## maorr (Oct 10, 2004)

*'81 200 SX Engine Swap*

Chris,
Great looking car. Have ’81 200 SX coupe. Jjust completed engine swap from a Z20 to a Z22 because the engine overheated and blew a head gasket several years ago. Tons of work even with similar engines. Almost everything has been replaced or reconfigured. Had to do some minor mods even though the engines were very similar. Its been driven since the swap but has a combustion problem. Igniter module inside the distributor is failing. I have starting and stalling problems. The idle has to be adjusted to keep it from stalling. Plugs are wet showing incomplete combustion. This car has 10 spark plugs and 2 ignition coils which makes it difficult to swap in another type of distributor. I am looking for a 3-pin E12-81 IC igniter module (exhaust, intake, batt) that will work. Would you have any input on this problem? Hope you find your ka24. 

matt 





kornwaffle said:


> i currently own a 1981 200sx and it's engine has recently died. im thinking of swapping a ka24de into it and modifying. just wondering if anybody knows how easily this 240sx engine/tranny will fit and what i might expect out of this job. are the frames close to or identical at all in a 240sx as to my 200sx? i dont want to have to do a crap load of custom work im hoping someone has already done this or knows..... i need to know how well the motor mounts would fit. this is my project car so i wanted to get started asap any help/info would be greatly appreciated! here are some pics of my car so you can get an idea of what im getting into.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/459857
> 
> ...


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

dundee said:


> The late 70s / early 80s 200sx is an S-chassis car. The chasis code was s110. the s10 was the previous generation. the S11 was nissan failed attempt at a rotary engine platform. the s110 is the piston engine version. it came with the z20 4-banger. the late 80s was the s12 which used the ca18 na & turbo, vg30 v6 and rare fj20. from there you all know the s13 & s14.
> 
> What engine will fit? well I found this translated japanese swap on google:
> http://translate.google.com/transla...firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&sa=N
> ...


The American S12 200SX also came with the CA20E, which was also available in the early models of the Nissan Stanza and Stanza Wagon. Only a handful of 200SXs came with the VG30E, but an engine can easily be found and positioned in the engine bay of one. You will need a different intake manifold collector, since the Maxima and 300ZX collectors are too large. The Nissan Pathfinder and King Cab V-6 also came with the VG30E as a powerplant, so you might to check on the collectors from those.


----------

